# 300 litre (80gal) tank



## Dango (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi

I have just acquired a nice big tank. I currently have a 200 litre freshwater tank and am hoping to move everything over to the new one. The main advantages are that the tanks are the same size although the new one is considerably deeper and my plants keep getting too tall for the current tank!

The only problem with the new tank is that it has two 1.25" holes at the back fairly close to the top - one in each corner. Should I attempt to thread my fluval 305 pipes through these holes (they just about fit) or is there a better solution?

Also the tank has no lid or lighting - I have a nice thick sheet of acrylic that I am intending to cut to fit and then use these lights to finish the job.

Any comments?

Thanks

Dan


----------

